# first bareboating for a weekend sail from Annapolis to Baltimore



## horsecool (Sep 5, 2013)

I recently got the ASA104 certificate and would love to bring a group of friends with me for a weekend sail from Annapolis to Baltimore. Which charter company in Annapolis would you recommend? 

I checked online and Annapolis Bay Charters seems a good option. Do you have any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a previous thread that might help:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/chartering/97756-chesapeake-bay-charter-recommendation.html

Good luck.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Annapolis to Baltimore? That's more of a light day say not a weekend. I'm right in the middle on the Magothy river.
Type of boat, size etc. matters more than company - and for that you have to decide or provide more info.


----------



## GeekySailor (May 26, 2010)

Annapolis Bay Charters has a pretty good fleet and their boats in pretty good condition. I am with Pentagon Sailing Club and we have been doing all of our Chesapeake Bay charters through them for over 10 years. 

Like chucklesR mentioned Annapolis to Baltimore is a day sail unless you plan to night sail. As a matter of fact, last Friday I took an ABC boat (2013 Jenneau 379) to Baltimore and it was a 6 hour ride. Overnighted at East Harbor Marina (very nice marina) and came back next day.

Back to the charterers, don't have much experience with other ones in the area, but never had an issue with ABC that would entice me to look elsewhere. Also, I learned last week that they acquired another company so their fleet is getting bigger and you have a wider selection.

-Eddie


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

Annapolis to Baltimore Inner Harbor, like said is about a 6-7 hour sail. In my opinion that's a decent weekend of sailing and still leaves time to enjoy the destination. 

Saturday: Leave Annapolis around 10:00, arrive in Baltimore around 4:00/5:00. Take a slip somewhere. Now its 6:00 and dinner time. Enjoy some downtown entertainment or cocktail aboard after dinner. Sleep

Sunday: Leave Baltimore around 9:00, arrive in Annapolis around 3:00/4:00. Unload, clean up/shower and its dinner time again. 

Sounds like a great weekend to me? Not sure I agree that Baltimore to Annapolis is just a short day sail? I assume you need to bring the boat back to the same place you left?  

Also, you might consider St Michael s or Rockhall for your destination, depends on what your looking to do but they are about the same time (+/- an hour) and would provide a totally different experience.

Have fun!


----------



## horsecool (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks all for the very useful suggestions!!! I plan to rent a 39'-43' monohull and bring about 10-12 friends with me. Yes, we plan to leave Annapolis on Saturday morning and get back from Baltimore on Sunday afternoon before 5pm, just as T37Chef suggested. If possible, I would like to do a short night sail on Saturday night just to watch the moon on the water.

It seems that Chesapeake Bay Charters is a pretty good choice for me to get started. I will contact them soon and hopefully everything goes well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

That's a lot of people.

How new are you to sailing? That's a lot of boat, too, along with the people for you to be responsible for if you are a novice.


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow 10-12 is a lot to sleep on even most 43 footers. Just remember the number of people a boat can sleep _comfortably_ is often about half the number the brochure states. With that many people, staying in a marina will be a must, not that there are many good places to anchor in Baltimore anyway.

As for your itinerary, it's always neat to poke up into the Inner Harbor but I'd skip staying there and instead head to one of the marinas at Harbor East, Fells Point, or Canton where you'll find a lot better restaurant and nightlife options. Langermanns - one of the best restaurants in Baltimore - is directly across the street from Anchorage Marina and there are other options too numerous to name if you're based in those areas of town.

Have fun!


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

I don't even think I have 10 - 12 friends I would want to have on any boat at the same time? Ummm


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

horsecool said:


> I recently got the ASA104 certificate and would love to bring a group of friends with me for a weekend sail from Annapolis to Baltimore. Which charter company in Annapolis would you recommend?


When you pick a charter company check with them well in advance to make sure that ASA 104 is adequate for them.

I completed ASA 103 through 106 on a Hunter 34 and a 340 this summer, and when I contacted a charter company about doing my first charter with them, on a Hunter 340, at first they wanted me to do an additional day of training with one of their teachers. After they contacted my teacher and she recommended me, then they said I was good to go.

Anyway, I thought you should know that just because you have the ASA sticker in your book doesn't mean they'll give you a boat.


----------



## horsecool (Sep 5, 2013)

I sailed extensively for three summers from 2008-2010, but mostly with dinghies (19' at most). I recently started sailing bigger boats and that was how I got the ASA 101/103/104 certificates. I admit that I don't have much experience with bigger sailboats and there are many things to learn. 

Yes, 10-12 might be a lot of people.. I know that size of sailboat only sleeps 6-8 people, and even less if we want to sleep comfortably. I hope we could sleep at a friend's apartment in Baltimore so it might not be a big problem for the night. But is it too many people for day-sailing as well? The charter company told me that I could bring that number of people so I thought it was OK. But yes, it will be a lot of responsibilities...

As for the anchorage , I definitely want to stay in a safe and probably easier place. East Harbor Marina sounds like a good option. 

Thanks again for your suggestions! As a new-bie just on-board for big sailboats, I appreciate every help you offered.


----------



## horsecool (Sep 5, 2013)

Minnesail said:


> When you pick a charter company check with them well in advance to make sure that ASA 104 is adequate for them.
> 
> I completed ASA 103 through 106 on a Hunter 34 and a 340 this summer, and when I contacted a charter company about doing my first charter with them, on a Hunter 340, at first they wanted me to do an additional day of training with one of their teachers. After they contacted my teacher and she recommended me, then they said I was good to go.
> 
> Anyway, I thought you should know that just because you have the ASA sticker in your book doesn't mean they'll give you a boat.


Thanks for the reminder! I definitely will check with them first.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Also make sure that there are enough PFDs to go around.. unlikely the charter boat will have that many.


----------



## emcentar (Apr 28, 2009)

I can't imagine a two-day sail with 10-12 people that doesn't end with at least several of them not speaking to each other. (Plus, where are they all going to sit while underway?)


----------



## groggy (Aug 18, 2011)

Not to pile on here, but unless you have done a few charters - not including classes - you might want to start smaller wrt boat and crew size. In class everyone is actively learning and practicing skills, but with friends and family you often have a lot of people who may not know that much even if they have been around boats a bit. Even simple stuff like tacking, gybing, and handling lines while docking can be different than in class. 

You might consider getting as skilled a crew as you can, fewer people, and maybe a smaller boat (~34' plus or minus). that is sill plenty big for 4 or 5 people depending on cabin and sleeping arrangements, with fewer people to deal with. Maybe ramp up to bigger boats/more people after a few charters.


----------

